# immodium question



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

I am having a flare-up this week and today has been one of those days where I'm running back and forth to the bathroom. I have plans tonight and my husband will be understanding if I have to cancel, but I don't want to. We're going to the fair. It only comes once a year and we're just going to hang out and eat and sight-see. (Like there's nothing there we haven't already seen.)Okay - getting to the point: Immodium as insurance - is it an option? I had my last bm around 2 and although it was close to the big D it wasn't quite there yet. I'm sick of going and going and going. I'm like the Energizer Bunny here today! I thought about popping 2 immodiums but wondered if anyone else uses them as insurance? I wouldn't normally. It's Friday night, though, and I'm sick of, "Not tonight, honey, today was a bad stomach day." My question is not so much "should I take them" but "has anyone ever and did you do okay on it?"


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes... I take them sometimes like that. Like this Monday, Ive got to drive cross state to get to a doctors appointment, and I'll take 2 then 2 then 2. Probably 6-8. The reason, it's simply because I can't simply not go, I have to... and I can't be late, because it's to go to a leading medical center and I have a time I've got to check in. I can't afford diarrhea, so it's just simply what I have to do to get there. My GI said he has patients taking 8/day.If it doesn't stop you up too much to take a couple more, I don't see the harm.Taking them just in case is good if you know you're doing something that usually results in diarrhea; eating a spicy meal, or driving a long way away from home, where you have to be at that place(which is what i have to do monday boohoo)


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

I take immodium all the time before a stressful event. My doctor actually is the one who suggested i do this!!!


----------



## 22910 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have taken one Immodium AD when my tummy felt "iffy." I did fine with it that way. I haven't ever taken two though. I haven't taken any before a stressful event if I felt fine or anything like that though.


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

Imodium and Lomotil are often prescribed and taken for prophylaxis rather than symptomatic treatment of D. Thus it is very common for doctors to recommend that Imodium be taken 1/2 hour before meals, for example. Sometimes Imodium is taken on a scheduled regimen -- e.g., 2 tabs four times a day. It is perfectly normal to take Imodium as a preventive medication. Taking two tablets (4mg) at once is a normal dose. The maximum recommended daily dose of loperamide (Imodium) is 16mg, or 8 tablets.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Laurie Ann, Hello and welcome.I take 2 every morning as apreventive, but only after my morning bm. If I don't have a bm, I don't take any Imodium. I also take 2 if I am going out for an appointment.I have posted here before about Imodium being a godsend only because it is the only thing that absolutely works for me, every time.I have taken Imodium for a long time on a daily basis(17/25 years). In a previous post someone wanted to know of side effects and prolonged use and I think I said no problems, How great it is, etc..., but thinking about it, I do notice my mouth being on the Yucky side on days that I take it and not so yucky on days that I don't. I also seem to pee more often for a couple hours after taking Imodium, and lastly, I can feel pain or cramping for the first few hours after taking Imodium for the past year or so.I think this could be the result of taking Imodium for sooooo many years, but I have not found any viable alternatives.I don't like taking Imodium, I have to for now.Anybody else using Imodium long term get any of this???


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi Laurie Ann, I am so glad you asked this question. I have been wondering that myself. There are many occasions that come up where I'm thinking I need some insurance. Let me know how it works for you. Take care and have a great day, Cynthia


----------



## 21512 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all! I've been suffering with IBS-D on and off for about five years or so. My gastro doctor, as well as my brother who is an internist, and my gyno, all have said taking Immodium once in a while, say one to two, when I have a flare up that won't go away, is fine. I find I only take it in extreme circumstances, one every few months or so, or if I am clearly sick with a bug and not IBS. (How I can detect the difference amazes me...how we all get to know our bodies so well huh gang?)...It helps calm it all and sometimes it doesn't stop it completely, but just enough to feel like my gut isn't about to tear open! Hope this helps, but I recommend asking your doc about it too.


----------



## 17425 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Laurie Ann,I'm a newbie and turning 25 in a couple weeks and have been suffering from IBS/GERD for the past 10-12 years. I've had every scope in every orphus possibly to try to help figure things out with my GI doctors. Of course, probably like many of you on here, everything came back normal resulting to the "you have IBS." Any way, I too take imodium often. Usually every other day, sometimes every day depending on when and how often D is occuring. I've been on Aciphex to help reduce the nausea and bloating pains (but not eliminating it completly) and only use the imodium when necessary to get me through the day to at least allow me lead a some what normal life. I too experience the upset stomach right after taking the imodium for the first hour or two. So far its the only thing I've come across that at least helps me from worrying about having attacks the rest of the day. -Wolverine


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I do as well.After my morning bm (or BMs) which these days I'm almost proud enough to take pictures of (LOL!) I take 1/2 immodium and 1 81mg aspirin (I've found aspirin, even 81mg works better than 1 advil).If I have a bad morning (like this morning, self-inflicted by eating too much holloween candy yesterday... mmm.. tootsie roll pops!) I take a whole immodium and 2 81mg aspirin.So far, it's 100%. With just immodium, it was about 75%.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i dont usually take immodium for those situations as i think of it as a last resort thing but i take entrocalm which i think is like a calmer version and i asked about it specifically for this problem and thats what they gave me, i used it for exam situations


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

also, i heard asprin agravates IBS?


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

We seem to "hear" a lot of things. But have you proven it is that way in your case?For me, aspirin seems to be a lifesaver.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

For me the asprin helps. Ithink my IBS is more IBD and that there is some inflammation that was not picked up on my colonoscopy/ what if on that day you were not inflamed? How could you be, you are on a strict diet two days before. I am trying the asprin and immodium and see what happens. Thanks for infro.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

knothappy,Let me know how things go.I took the day off today to see how things go. But for the past month (or longer) I've been very happy with my BMs! Even the ones that happen when I'm away from home. (ie the "Menards Curse...")I used to hate to look, but now I want to take pictures!







I've even started eating salad now and then with no problems. I love salad!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Hi Legbuh, I am doing the aspirin and Imodium and so far so good , the thing I am noticing I can go once and be done and not have to keep running back to the loo for hours on end. I hope this keeps up, usually when you think you on to some thing it will work for a month or so and then bam it hits you like a lead balloon again and your pills no longer do a darn thing, this would be great if it keeps up!! Thanks


----------



## 18532 (May 20, 2005)

Hello! For several years I've lived on a couple of immodium a day. A few months ago, I started taking 2-3 calcium pills a day for D. (with food) This has been working great! Please give this a try! Calcium with vitamin D helps absorb water in the intestine and now, I hardly ever have to take the immodium. I would consider myself 'normal' for quite some time now. If you go shopping for the calcium, you'll see many varieties. I take Caltrate in the pink bottle. Although, I have taken generic. It's without magnesium. (guess that can cause diahreah) Good luck!


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

legbushHi - you say that you take 1/2 Imodium most days - how many grms is that? The Imodium we get in the UK is in capsule form (2mg) and it would be very difficult to take 1/2. Any advice gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

BrettclensrHi - have just read your posting on this thread - what mg are the Imodium which you take? Also, have you made any dietary alterations or do you eat anything and the Imodium keeps you stable? I am very interested to hear how long you have been taking the Imodium. I was prescribed them by my gp in the early 80's but only really taken them on an as and when necessary basis.Like some others I have been trying to take on board the ...com recommendations but have recently been diagnosed with diabetes now and so am really struggling as the ibs friendly foods are not necessarily right for the diabetes. I realize that the diabetes is more life threatening its just that my ibs is life debilitating so after reading your post I am wondering whether to start taking the Imodium regularly like yourself. Trouble is, I also am on a bucket full of medication for hypertension and now the diabetes and guess what the side effects are of my diabetes tablets - diarrhea, excessive gas, nausea - marvellous!! I have managed to limit those side effects by going slowly with the meds but I know that I am going to have to increase the dose because my blood glucose numbers are still too high. Sorry for rambling! Many thanks.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Judith, Sorry you are having troubles. I was taking 2 pills per day, 4 mgs total, almost everyday for at least the last 18 years,1987 maybe, probably a little longer. I have posted about this somewhere around here on my thoughts on imodium. But I can add a couple things to it now. First off, they do work very well for stopping D. Worked great for me all those years in that respect. Even today, if I had a bad episode, it still works effectively. My problem with imodium is , and I can now say for a fact that it has been causing all of my stomach pain for the past 4 or 5 years, it caused me to be irregular(D and C), and it started to make me toxic. Yucky dry mouth taste. I have only taken imodium once in three weeks(last sunday in florida), and it stopped the d, but had the symptoms I just explained.My new doc from Temple University put me on xanax for anxiety, and I have a couple tests left to take before I get a dianosis, but now I'm feeling sure it is only IBS. My pain is gone for the most part, normal bm's now for 2 weeks except last sunday, and I'm starting to get my confidence back as far as going out to new places, and I'm slowly trying trigger foods that used to send me running for the Bathroom. The diet changes that are routine now is Stoney field farms brand yogurt, 2 a day, and believe it or not at least 1 big glass of milk 2% fat per day. I hope I did'nt just jinx myself!!!! Oh, sorry, just re read your post,Imodium make me stable? I always thought it did, but this was my 18 year daily routine...Get up, take 2 imodiums, go to work and starve myself all day( to afraid to eat because i knew I would get D), usually 8 to 10 hours, come home and eat a big dinner, get d 2 hours later, go to sleep, wake up and do it all over. work, home, sleep, always in crampy pain. Weekends off would be gorge myself with food to get my weight back. That has been my life, sound anything like yours?I'm sorry you have Diabetes on top of ibs... That sucks. My brother has it, mom, grandmom, aunt, etc... Luckily I do not. What other meds do you take? Please keep us informed on how you make out. Always here if you need anything. This is a wonderful place for us IBSers.WOW, This was long, sorryBye


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

BrettYou asked ... - Doxazosin, Fosinopril, Propranolol, Telmisartan (blood pressure): Simvastatin (cholesterol): Metformin (diabetes): Amitriptyline (depression/ibs) - All of these are my regular daily pills and then I have others like Imodium, Valium, pain killers, anti-spasmodics etc. for as and when needed.I lost my job as a Medical Secretary (Psychiatry) in 1997 due to long term sickness (lower back problem) so I do not go out to work anymore - with my other chronic health issues I do not think I would be able to now anyway! (I am 53). And just for good measure I am also menopausal!! I was planning a menopause party next month but that has been dashed by the diabetes diagnosis. I was really looking forward to coming through the menopause after 42 years and am devastated to have it replaced by another hormonal inbalance - diabetes.So do I understand correctly, you are not taking Imodium anymore? How are you controlling the symptoms now then?Although my registered date is 29th March 2005 I have actually been on these boards since October 2004 but have not been on much during the past 2 months partly due to the diabetes diagnosis and trying to get my head around that but also I was getting fed up with certain postings on the boards (repetitive). I consider we are on these boards because we are trying to control our own symptoms of ibs and also giving the benefit of our experience to others but this, in my opinion, was being badly abused.Perhaps you have some advice for me with my diabetes as you have so many family members with it??Many thanks.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow, you got it going on, eh? Thats a lot of meds to take. I feel so bad for you. I wish I could you give you advice about diabetes, but I try not to get to personal about it with my brother, unless he brings it up first. I know he is on a new drug for bloodpressure and he eats alot of turkey breast. Apparently he's been cheating on his diet. I'm sorry, thats not alot of advice for you. I'll call him right now. OK, just called my bro, he takes advantamet and prandin(spelling), other than that he has to watch his weight, and said these meds are treating him good. As for me, I don't ever want to take imodium again, but in a extreme emergency I would but never again on an everyday basis. I take xanax .25mg twice a day, and Eat the yogurt for the probiotics and a glass of milk a day for the calcium,I guess. It's working right now, so I'm not changing anything unless my doc tells me otherwise. Do you notice getting cramping pain when you take imodium, or don't you take them everyday? I read where you said you have been taking them longer than me, just wondering how frequent you use them.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

my immodium is 2mg... They are easily split in half, at least the ones in the US. I recently switched to the store brand and they seem to be just as effective.Yesterday I was doing ok and had a big poker tournament that night... so I ended up taking 1 1/2 immodium and 3 81mg aspirin over the course of the day. I felt great. I won the tournament too (no limit holdem)







Today I still felt good and didn't have my morning BM as usual.. so I stayed off everything and just drank lots of water. I also ate a little poorly. IT's now taking it's affect.. So, I just took 1/2 immodium and plan on taking 1 aspirin before bed.If I keep it up... it works great... I usually can go a day without it if I eat "right".







But I had pizza for supper... and I had 2 Toffuti Cuties.... (mmm.. they're so good!) I knew that would be aproblem. But sometimes "it's worth it".


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

brett just read what you said about your eating pattern and im really not suprised by you getting D after not eating all day then over loading your system all at once after work, have you ever tried eating really small amounts through out the day?


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes, sophie, I got d during the day when I ate too, Thats why I stopped eating until I got home. I'm finally breakin the cycle for the past few weeks, no Imodium, and my cramps dissapeared like magic, after 18 years of stomach pain I now know it was the damn Imodium. Since starting the xanax, stoney field farms yogurt, and at least 1 glass of milk a day, I have had only 1 d episode... last Sunday in Florida, and I know that was from severe anxiety.And I've been testing myself with trigger foods this weekend... No probs so far.Knock on wood.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

well done!thats interesting i would have though milk would have been a big no no with D


----------



## 19762 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi-I just wanted to say that my gastro Dr. said there is nothing wrong with taking Imodium (I take Costco's brand) before you have to go out & be out for an extended period of time (like work, travel-etc). I take 2 before I go to work (I work 5 hrs. a day-2X's a wk) & it's just for reassurance. ZI also take Paxil CR & Xanax for my anxiety disorder & if I have a bout of D- I also take a Xanax. I also take 1 Fibercon (also Costco's brand) 1 in the A.M. & 1 at dinner. For me I know stress has a lot to do with it. My mother-in-law who's 88 & has Alzheimer's lives with us (her own apt att'd to our house) & some days my stomach is in such a knot!! I think most importantly for me was the Fibercon. My friend has IBS-D too & she was taking a prescription for it but was always tired. So I told her to try Fibercon again (she said it gave her stomach pains- so I told her to do it my way-1 in A.M. & 1 at dinner) & it's working for her! She hasn't taken her prescription med in 2 wks. Now as far as taken Imodium as a preventative-as I said my gastro Dr. (very very good one) said it's OK- but try not to overdo it-as it CAN have a rebound effect. Yogurt helps me too. I also find not focusing on it 24/7 helps too as well as this board. Everyone-be well.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Different strokes for different folks...Whatever works to give you, me, and our friends is what it's all about. One thing works for me that maybe won't work for you, and vice versa. I'm just so happy to find some relief for now. As far as Imodium goes, sure your doc will tell you that, because it's true, and it works, and he probably told you on an as needed basis. I'm not a doctor but I can tell you if you take it everyday for the next 18 years, like I have, there is a chance that it will cause you constant pain, cramping, and quite possibly make you toxic. Please don't take this as an argument, as that is not what I'm here for. I learn so much here, more than my gi doc has taught me in 18 years,I'm just passing along what different meds have done to me. Maybe someone here has been taking imodium for a long time like me and has the same symptoms, and just got help from this post. Thats what this forum is all about. To help one another and share info to help us get better. Take Care.


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

Brett,In response to your earlier post, I have the same diet right now. I don't eat during the day and I gorge myself at night, top that with a couple immodium and let the day begin again. So now that you are eating the yogurt during the day, do you still have an immediate "bm", even if it isn't "d"?


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Andrew, It's a great cycle, isn't it? When you have to work to pay the bills you do what you have to do, and sometimes become too afraid to change things, even though we know this isn't a good diet.. Short answer is yes, I get up and have my cup of coffee, and do my bm thing and then shower, then I usually eat my yogurt, sometimes a banana nut muffin, just a little something in the gut. If I miss my yogurt in the morning, I'll have one as soon as I get home, then another before I go to bed. I don't know what is helping me, as stated before, Stopped the Imodium and all the bad pains went away after a few days. Plus my doc put me on xanax, which really controls my panic, and I picked up the stoney field farms yogurt from here, I think. Whatever it is, It's working.And I always thought I was lactose intolerant even though my test was negative, my doc said to avoid dairy if you get D. So I did for at least 18 years now. But The glass or two of milk soothes me and I think it is helping also. Has to be the calcium in it, and it's 2% fat, not whole milk. Once in a while we'll get a chocalate ice cream from the custard stand and within an hour, whammo!!! I thought it was dairy products, but it must be something else in them ice cream cones that set me off.How long have you been in this cycle of yours of imodium everyday?


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Brett, its probably the sugars. Try a glass of skim milk to see if it is still soothing. The less fat in milk, the more sugar.Ice cream has a much higher level of sugar (maybe even HFCS) that milk does. I know even tofutti will "kick me in the shorts" if I eat too much, and it's made with cane sugar.It stinks, because I'll never be able to share a big bowl of ice cream with my daughter... much less get anything at Dairy Queen... Maybe A Mr. Misty.







BTW, anyone that has been through childbirth and at the hospital the gave slushees, those things just rock! My wife had one, and once I tasted it I was having her get me one every hour or so.. I settled on Cherry as my favorite. THey didn't seem to bother me at all... mmmm.. cherry hospital slushees....


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I hear ya. Everytime I see peeps standing in line at dairy queen I cringe. I love custard ice cream, just can't eat it. If I keep feeling so good I may have to get brave and try one again, just to see if I can tolerate it now. Already passed the cheesesteak sub test, eggs and bacon test,even had some potato salad last night with mayonaise in it with my chicken platter. Normal Bms, no pain, man, I hope this is a change that stays around for awhile. I've suffered long enough. Happy Thanksgiving all


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Brett, I am SO HAPPY for you. I hope it keeps up and you finally found something that works. Are you still going to have the tests done on the 8th?Keep up the good work.Kat


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Absolutely Kat, I'm still gonna test out, but I'm not worried anymore. I know its just IBS. Thanks for the kind words,Lady of the loo.


----------



## 20682 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm sure this has been said about 100 times already on this posting - but I wanted to answer. I have been suffering from IBS-D for more than 10 years and the only steady thing that helps me on bad days is Immodium. The only problem is that as I take it - i'm finding i have to take more and more to make it work. So now - i try to take it maybe once a month if that. It gets frustrating having to explain to my boyfriend today is a bad day or not in order to make plans - but that's life. I am now up to 8 pills if i take it - and i've noticed that the day after i take the 8 pills - my stomach will be what i consider 'off' for a day or two - i'll just feel - not so right...Just my two cents!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome Jessa.







You take 8 at one time?


----------



## 20682 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yep - 8 at a time. It used to be 6 - but i guess i built up an immunity to it. I also find that drug store brands don't do the job - it has to be Immodium brand. I've also tried this new stuff called 'digestive advantage ibs' which was working okay, but then i had unrelated surgery and had to get off all medication...so i stopped taking it. I'm trying it again and it's not working out so well - but i remember it saying on the box it can take up to two weeks to work..


----------

